# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پزشکی دانشگاه ازاد

## sasan11

سلام دوستان 
1.پزشکی دانشگاه ازاد طرح داره یا نه ؟ 
2 . اگه داره مدتش چندساله و حقوقش مث فارغ التحصیلان سراسری هست یا نه ضوابطش فرق داره ؟
3 . ترم های اخر شنیدم شهریه ش بالا میره چند میشه حدود ؟
4 . هزینه مواد در رشته دندون ازاد با خود دانشجو هست ؟ این هزینه ها حدودا چند در میاد ؟ 
5 .پذیرش ازاد که با تراز هست یعنی درس زمین داخلش تاثیر داره درسته ؟
ممنون از راهنمایی دوستان

----------


## sasan11

اقا هیشکی نبود ///

----------


## khaan

> سلام دوستان 
> 1.پزشکی دانشگاه ازاد طرح داره یا نه ؟ 
> 2 . اگه داره مدتش چندساله و حقوقش مث فارغ التحصیلان سراسری هست یا نه ضوابطش فرق داره ؟
> 3 . ترم های اخر شنیدم شهریه ش بالا میره چند میشه حدود ؟
> 4 . هزینه مواد در رشته دندون ازاد با خود دانشجو هست ؟ این هزینه ها حدودا چند در میاد ؟ 
> 5 .پذیرش ازاد که با تراز هست یعنی درس زمین داخلش تاثیر داره درسته ؟
> ممنون از راهنمایی دوستان


همه پزشکی ها طرح دارن. پزشکی آزاد تعهد نداره فقط. یعی برای رفتن به خارج از کشور لازم نیست بیست میلیون تومن بدی و مدرکت رو آزاد کنی. طرح برای همه دو سال هست و حقوق طرح هم بستگی به منطقه ای داره که توش کار میکنی.
شما از الان بخونی 5-6 سال دیگه هم واحدهات کلینیکی میشن و یه 50% شهریشون بالاتره و هم شهریه ثابت و شهریه متغیر دانشگاه آزاد تا اون موقع یه 90درصدی افزایش پیدا کرده. شما شهریه سال ششم و هفتم دانشگاه آزاد در سال 1401 یا 1400 رو حدود 10الی 12 میلیون تومن در نظر بگیر. البته اگه دوباهر نوسانات اقتصادی پیش بیاد و ارزش ریال کاهش پیدا کنه ممکنه چندین برابر این هم بشه (مثل سال 91)
هزینه مواد؟ چه موادی؟ تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم دانشجوهای دندانپزشکی مواد خاصی تهیه نمیکنن اگه هم منظورتون مواد باشه که  :Yahoo (114):  .... هم حرامه هم جرم هست.
بله پذیرش آزاد با تراز هست ولی تراز کل در ارتباط با تراز شما در بهترین زیرگروه ها هست. ممکنه عملکرد شما در دروس دیگه انقدر خوب باشه که زیر گروه یک تراز کافی برای پزشکی رو تولید کنه.

----------


## sasan11

هزینه مواد کاراموزی دندون دانشگاه ازاد به عهده دانشجو هست این هزینه ها نمیدونم چنده شما خبر نداری /

----------

